# Tranceaddict's fish



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are some of my tanks inhabitants.


----------



## Andysun (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice pics, great shots


----------



## jassica (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I see my pleco is doing good. Happy he found a great owner.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, and the pleco is doing just fine.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nice! lovely shots!


----------

